# [SOLVED] Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

I am running XP PRO SP3, I had my computer tested at PC Pitstop the only thing that came negitive is my network connection drive should be updated . What is installed on my machine is Inte Pro 100 VE ver 7.1.12.0 it was reccomended that I update with ver 8.0.47.0 . How do I do this ?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Hello,

What is the make/model of the PC.

You can download the update from the manufacturer website or the Intel site

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=407


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

It is a custom job. 
Computer Name: Computer-85a671 (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 1:30:35 PM 
Advisor Version: 8.1b 
Windows Logon: yaz 


Plan for your next computer refresh...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) Gateway 2000 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Not hyper-threaded Board: Intel Corporation D865PELC AAC66359-401
Serial Number: BTLC41211846
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. BF86510A.15A.0087.P21.0504192048 04/19/2005 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
820.18 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
409.33 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

CyberDrv CW088D CD-R/RW [CD-ROM drive]
DVDRW IDE 16X [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Dell USB Mass Storage USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
Maxtor 3200 USB Device [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 2
ST3250823A [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 1, s/n 3ND2HTB6, rev 3.06, SMART Status: Healthy
WDC WD2500JB-00REA0 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMANK4597920, rev 20.00K20, SMART Status: Healthy 2920 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'J6G1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'J6G2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'J6H1' has 512 MB
Slot 'J6H2' has 512 MB 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 250.05 GB 238.75 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 1) 250.06 GB 78.89 GB free 
e: (NTFS on drive 2) 320.07 GB 91.70 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
yaz 8/11/2009 1:23:02 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Adobe PDF Converter on My Documents\*.pdf 
CutePDF Writer on CPW2: 
Dell Photo AIO Printer 926 on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers (2x)
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x) ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series [Display adapter]
ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series Secondary [Display adapter]
Hitachi K224W DVI [Monitor] (21.7"vis, s/n K224WA8000242, October 2008) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
CMD USB0673 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies 
Kaspersky Internet Security Version 8.0.0.506 
Virus Definitions Version Up To Date 
Realtime File Scanning On 
None discovered 
Communications Other Devices 

Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.100 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1 
Physical Address: 00:0C:F1B7:56 

Networking Dns Servers: 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11 
HID-compliant device
USB Human Interface Device
Dell Photo AIO Printer 926
PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (6x) 

See your entire network map...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

new Network Map (mouse over IP address for physical address) [Back to Top] 
IP Device Type Device Details Device Roles 
192.168.1.1 Router Cisco Linksys DHCP Server, Gateway, Web Server 
192.168.1.100 Windows XP Workstation Computer-85a671 (in WORKGROUP),
computer-85a671.ph.cox.net Browse Master 


Find your security vulnerabilities...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
These required security hotfixes (using the 07/28/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed. 
Q928365 - Critical (details...) 
Q936782 - Important (details...) 
Q941569 - Critical (details...) 
Q954154 - Critical (details...) 
Q961371 - Critical (details...) 
Q973923 - Critical (details...) 


Manage all your software licenses...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Adobe Systems - Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional - English, Français, Deutsch 
Belarc - Advisor 241920a4 
Kaspersky Lab - Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP 12345-111-1111111-82341 
Microsoft - Windows Defender 81664
Microsoft - Windows XP Professional 


Find unused software and reduce licensing costs...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

new Software Versions & Usage (mouse over i for details, click i for location) [Back to Top] 
ı i AcroTray - Adobe Acrobat Distiller helper application. Version 8.1,0.2007051000
ı i Adobe Acrobat Version 8.1.0.2007051100
ı i Adobe LiveCycle Designer Version 8, 05, 2073, 1, 374024
ı i Adobe Systems Incorporated. - Acrobat Distiller for Windows Version 8.1.0.2007051000
i AIOC exe Version 4.22.0.8
ı i Alexander Roshal - WinRAR archiver Version 3.70.0.0
ı i ATI External Event Utility for Windows Version 6.14.10.4222
i ATI Smart Version 5.13.0027
ı i BDARemote 
ı i Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 8.1b
ı i BitTorrent, Inc. - µTorrent Version 1.8.3.16010
i Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.5512
ı i Dell Memory Card Manager Version 1.0.21.0
ı i Device Monitor Version 0.1.25.0
i GDSMux 
i Inkjet Printer Version 4.48.0.0
ı i Inmatrix LTD - Install Center Version 1.0.0.0
i Intel(R) Network Configuration Services Version 1.6.3.0
ı i Intel(R) Network Configuration Services Version 6.6.10.2
ı i Kaspersky Anti-Virus Version 8.0.0.521
ı i Leader Technologies/Logitech - PowerReg Version 1.37 i Logitech SetPoint Version 4.80.103
i Logitech, Inc. - Unifying Software Version 1.00.127
ı i Macrovision Europe Ltd. - FLEXnet Publisher (32 bit) Version 11.3.5.1
i Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.18066
ı i Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 8.00.6001.18702
ı i Microsoft Corporation - Windows Defender Version 1.1.1593.0
ı i Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4001.5512
i Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0
i Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01
i Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1
i Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1132.0
i Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.42
ı i Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Version 11.0.5721.5145
ı i Printer Communication System Version 99.99.99.99
i Restore Default Settings 
i Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 3.2.0.68
ı i Symantec Corporation - Norton Ghost Version 14.0
ı i Symantec SymSnap Components Development Edition Version 1.0.1
i the VideoLAN Team - VLC media player Version 1.0.1.0
ı i Zoom Player Version 1.0.0.0 


i Mouse over to see details, click to see where software is installed. 
ı Marks software last used within the past 7 days. 
ıı Marks software last used within the past 90 days, but over 7 days ago. 
ııı Marks software last used within the past year, but over 90 days ago. 
ıııı Marks software last used over 1 year ago. 
Unmarked software lacks the data to determine last use. 


Audit your security posture...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
WGA 
SP0 
KB892130 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
SP0 
KB952069_WM9 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP0 
KB972260-IE8 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB972636-IE8 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
SP10 
MSCOMPPACKV1 on 8/11/2009 (Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP) 
SP3 
KB936929[SP] on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
SP4 
KB923561 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB938464-V2 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB946648 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB950762 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB950974 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB951066 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB951376-V2 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB951748 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB951978 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB952004 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB952287 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB952954 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB954459 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP4 (continued) 
KB954600 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB955069 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB955839 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB956572 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB956802 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB956803 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB957097 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB958644 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB958687 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB959426 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB960225 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB960803 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB961501 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB967715 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB968537 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB970238 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB971633 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB972260 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 
KB973346 on 8/11/2009 (details...) 



Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. 

Marks a security hotfix (using the 07/28/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) 
Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability) 
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly 
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


a. Processor clock speed is measured at computer start-up, and on laptops may be impacted by power option settings.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This is the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. You can change it to your product key here http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=45668 for Windows, or here http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=895456 for Office. 
Copyright 2000-9, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 5665951, 6085229 and Patents pending. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Hello,

Go here for driver: choose 1.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Note: remove previous network driver, reboot pc. Install network driver, reboot pc.


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Ok cool ,how do you install ? looks complicated any easier way ? Not ask ing for my hand to be held , but is there a walk through ? Thank You for your HELP .


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

There is a read me but still dont understand . : )


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Click on the download link > you may have to accept the agreement > save or run the 

file it is an executable file.


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Cool man thanka I will try and get back to ya


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

No not an exe. file more like a search and destory click and paste in wondows ie: i386 file it also gives command promps . Man if you know of easier way let me know . I am a real novice at this hate to kill this system . but made a back up however will still deal with the same problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

It is an .exe file, just double click on it and it will run and install.
I just checked it, PROP12


----------



## nativemick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Update Intel Pro100 VE Driver*

Ok opened the rar file , double clicked it it opened a notepad file giving a discription of file now went into device manager to see network connections clicked on driver and still the old version not the new.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for driver: choose 1.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filt...4&submit=Go!

Note: remove previous network driver, reboot pc. Install network driver, reboot pc.

It is an .exe file, just double click on it and it will run and install.
I just checked it, PROP12 


Where are you?...rar file? where? ITS AN .EXE FILE


----------

